# ksysguarddrc cannot open configuration file



## Elimelech (Dec 7, 2014)

```
sysguardd[2527]: cannot open config file '"/usr/local/etc/ksysguarddrc"'
```


----------



## fonz (Dec 7, 2014)

Does that file exist? If so, does the user running sysguardd have sufficient permissions? Is it normal that the filename is enclosed in both single and double quotes (in other words: does sysguardd try to open a file /usr/local/etc/ksysguarddrc or a file *"*/usr/local/etc/ksysguarddrc*"*)?


----------

